# riemergere gnome [risolto]

## dmorab

Ho voluto eliminare dal sistema tutti i pacchetti non stabili: puliti i files package.keywords e package.unmask ho fatto 

emerge -uD world

ed anche 

emerge --update --newuse --deep world

dopo qualche revdep-rebuild

ho un sistema abbastanza "ben messo"; dovrò eliminare parecchie dipedenze orfane... ma questo un altro discorso.

il problema è che passando alla versione stabile di gnome 2.14.2 non funziona più molto bene: prima problemi con gnome-setting, poi con gnome-desktop, gnome-applet, nautilus non funge, etc..

invece che provare di volta in volta ad emergere i vari pacchetti vorrei riemergere in blocco gnome, solo che 

emerge gnome

riemerge solo il pacchetto base

quale può essere la soluzione migliore?Last edited by dmorab on Sat Aug 05, 2006 8:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## codadilupo

```
# emerge -epvt gnome
```

ma ti reinstallerà proprio tutto tutto, Xorg compreso. diversamente, puoi provare con

```
# equery d gnome
```

e per ogni pacchetto che salta fuori, ripeti il comando

Oppure, terza e ultima, ti leggi l'ebuild, e vedi che cosa serve  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## .:chrome:.

hai provato ad eliminare i file di configurazione di gnome?

mi riferisco a ~/.gnome* e ~/.gconf*

----------

## dmorab

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> # emerge -epvt gnome

 

#emerge -e gnome 

lo conoscevo, ma non vorrei installare oltre 400 pacchetti di sistema!

 *Quote:*   

> # equery d gnome[/code]
> 
> e per ogni pacchetto che salta fuori, ripeti il comando

 

il comando non ha alcun output

 *Quote:*   

> Oppure, terza e ultima, ti leggi l'ebuild, e vedi che cosa serve 

 

scusa ma questa non l'ho capita

----------

## dmorab

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> hai provato ad eliminare i file di configurazione di gnome?
> 
> mi riferisco a ~/.gnome* e ~/.gconf*

 

fatto più volte ma non sortisce effetto

----------

## ^Stefano^

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Remove_Gnome

puoi seguirlo passo passo e poi reinstallare, oppure riadattarlo per ricompilare. basta sostituire dove serve, -pC con -1av.

visto le operazioni che hai fatto sul tuo sistema, ti consiglio un tool molto utile per la pulizia del file world, udept. fai un search nel forum per ulteriori informazioni   :Wink: 

P.S. quando installi molti pkg tutti assieme, prendi l'abitudine di redirigere l'output, così sai cosa installi e cosa devi rimuovere/ricompilare anche dopo tanto tempo.

----------

## dmorab

 *^Stefano^ wrote:*   

> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Remove_Gnome
> 
> puoi seguirlo passo passo e poi reinstallare, oppure riadattarlo per ricompilare. basta sostituire dove serve, -pC con -1av.
> 
> visto le operazioni che hai fatto sul tuo sistema, ti consiglio un tool molto utile per la pulizia del file world, udept. fai un search nel forum per ulteriori informazioni  
> ...

 

Grazie mille! adesso provo a vedere cosa riesco a tirar fuori.

Ma le opzioni  -1av            sono corrette?

----------

## shogun_panda

 *dmorab wrote:*   

>  [/b]Ma le opzioni  -1av sono corrette?

 

Certo:

-1 -> --oneshot

-a -> --ask

-v -> --verbose

----------

## dmorab

quasi arrivato alla fine.... mi incaglio nell'emergere evolution:

lib/libgobject-2.0.so /usr/lib/libxml2.so -lz /usr/lib/libgconf-2.so /usr/lib/libbonobo-2.so /usr/lib/libbonobo-activation.so /usr/lib/libORBit-2.so -lm /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so -ldl /usr/lib/libgthread-2.0.so /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so /usr/lib/libcamel-1.2.so /usr/lib/libedataserver-1.2.so -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/usr/lib/evolution/2.6

/usr/lib/evolution/2.6/libemiscwidgets.so.0: undefined reference to `g_type_register_static_simple'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[4]: *** [contact-print-test] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/evolution-2.6.2-r1/work/evolution-2.6.2/addressbook/printing'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/evolution-2.6.2-r1/work/evolution-2.6.2/addressbook'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/evolution-2.6.2-r1/work/evolution-2.6.2/addressbook'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/evolution-2.6.2-r1/work/evolution-2.6.2'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: mail-client/evolution-2.6.2-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  evolution-2.6.2-r1.ebuild, line 183:   Called gnome2_src_compile

  gnome2.eclass, line 64:   Called die

ho gia provato a riemergere libbonobo ma questo undefined reference to `g_type_register_static_simple' non si elimina.

qualche suggerimento? io eviterei anche di emergere evolution, tanto non lo uso, ma risulta essere una dipendenza di gnome

----------

## ^Stefano^

prova con

```
emerge -1av wxGTK && emerge --resume
```

se il resume non va, perchè non trova emerge da completare, fai a mano. parti da evolution e vai avanti. è capitato spesso anche a me quell'errore ricompilando gnome.

----------

## dmorab

 *^Stefano^ wrote:*   

> prova con
> 
> ```
> emerge -1av wxGTK && emerge --resume
> ```
> ...

 

ho provato ad emergere wxGTK  ma evolution non compila

emergo le glib e glibc?

qualche idea?

----------

## ^Stefano^

rimuovilo, cancella tutti i suoi file in /usr/portage/ e in /usr/portage/distfiles e poi riprova.

----------

## dmorab

 *^Stefano^ wrote:*   

> rimuovilo, cancella tutti i suoi file in /usr/portage/ e in /usr/portage/distfiles e poi riprova.

 

ma rimuovere /usr/portage/mail-client/evolution  e /usr/portage/distfile/evolution-2.6.2.tar.bz2 cosa influisce sulla compilazione? e poi non verrebbero semplicemente ricostituiti?

----------

## dmorab

lo stesso errore 

undefined reference to `g_type_register_static_simple' 

quando in un terminale lancio gedit

presumo, allora, che sia un problema generico di librerie e non specifico di evolution.

il quesito è: quale è la libreria corrotta?

----------

## ^Stefano^

io non sono riuscito a capirlo. come ti ho detto però si dovrebbe risolvere ricompilando i pkg coinvolti nell'errore.

un'altra cosa che potresti fare è seguire l'howto che ti ho segnalato per rimuovere tutto gnome, cancellare tutti i suoi file in /etc (attenzione) e poi riemergerlo.

altra soluzione è vedere se revdep-rebuild ti aiuta, ma ne dubito.

----------

## randomaze

 *dmorab wrote:*   

> ma rimuovere /usr/portage/mail-client/evolution  e /usr/portage/distfile/evolution-2.6.2.tar.bz2 cosa influisce sulla compilazione? e poi non verrebbero semplicemente ricostituiti?

 

Non influisce sulla compilazione. quelle sono operazioni che hanno senso se fallisce il controllo del digest.

----------

## dmorab

 *^Stefano^ wrote:*   

> io non sono riuscito a capirlo. come ti ho detto però si dovrebbe risolvere ricompilando i pkg coinvolti nell'errore.
> 
> un'altra cosa che potresti fare è seguire l'howto che ti ho segnalato per rimuovere tutto gnome, cancellare tutti i suoi file in /etc (attenzione) e poi riemergerlo.
> 
> altra soluzione è vedere se revdep-rebuild ti aiuta, ma ne dubito.

 

l'howto suggeritomi l'ho seguito ed ho rimosso gnome, è il riemerging che si blocca sul fatidico errore

----------

## randomaze

 *dmorab wrote:*   

>  *^Stefano^ wrote:*   io non sono riuscito a capirlo. come ti ho detto però si dovrebbe risolvere ricompilando i pkg coinvolti nell'errore.... 
> 
> l'howto suggeritomi l'ho seguito ed ho rimosso gnome, è il riemerging che si blocca sul fatidico errore

 

dmorab, come suggerisce ^Stefano^ presumbilmente sul tuo sistema c'é una libreria che non torna, allora se, dopo il revdep-rebuild, una ricerca su bugzilla, una nel forum e un post aperto non ci sono risposte occorre ingegnarsi. 

Il punto di partenza é, ovviamente, la libreria incriminata, visibile dal tuo output:

 *dmorab wrote:*   

> /usr/lib/evolution/2.6/libemiscwidgets.so.0: undefined reference to `g_type_register_static_simple'

 

quindi intanto suggerirei di vedere a quale pacchetto appartiene con:

```
equery b /usr/lib/evolution/2.6/libemiscwidgets.so.0
```

----------

## dmorab

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dmorab, come suggerisce ^Stefano^ presumbilmente sul tuo sistema c'é una libreria che non torna, allora se, dopo il revdep-rebuild, una ricerca su bugzilla, una nel forum e un post aperto non ci sono risposte occorre ingegnarsi. 

 

e vediamo un po' di ingegnarci!

 *Quote:*   

> Il punto di partenza é, ovviamente, la libreria incriminata, visibile dal tuo output:
> 
> /usr/lib/evolution/2.6/libemiscwidgets.so.0: undefined reference to `g_type_register_static_simple'
> 
> quindi intanto suggerirei di vedere a quale pacchetto appartiene con:
> ...

 

ovviamente al pacchetto mail-client/evolution che sto cercando di emergere, come pensavo risultasse chiaro dai precedenti post.

----------

## randomaze

 *dmorab wrote:*   

> ovviamente al pacchetto mail-client/evolution che sto cercando di emergere, come pensavo risultasse chiaro dai precedenti post.

 

O evolution é unpacchetto molto strano oppure ti sei spiegato molto male.

Se stai emergendo evolution, i file che appartengono al pacchetto vengono compiliati in /var/tmp/portage/ e solo sucessivamente vengono spostati nel corretto percorso.

Mi riesce molto difficile pensare che un file in /usr/lib appartenga al pacchetto che stai compilando.

----------

## ^Stefano^

Purtroppo, lavish, mi sa che dmorab abbia ragione

```
stefano@blueyes ~ $ equery b libemiscwidgets.so.0

[ Searching for file(s) libemiscwidgets.so.0 in *... ]

mail-client/evolution-2.6.2-r1 (/usr/lib64/evolution/2.6/libemiscwidgets.so.0 -> libemiscwidgets.so.0.0.0)

stefano@blueyes ~ $

```

io non sono tutto sto genio, l'unica cosa che posso fare è riportare la mia esperienza dettagliatamente:

Avevo gnome-2.12 successivamente aggiornato a gnome-2.14 in testing. dopo una settimana questo è diventato stable, così ho decommentato da package.keywords tutte le linee ed ho ricompilato i seguenti pkg:

```
dev-util/intltool

dev-libs/glib

dev-libs/atk

dev-libs/libxml2

x11-libs/pango

x11-libs/gtk+

dev-libs/libxslt

net-misc/neon

gnome-base/orbit

gnome-base/gconf

dev-lang/swig

sys-libs/libcap

app-text/poppler

sys-apps/hal

gnome-base/libbonobo

gnome-base/gnome-vfs

gnome-base/libgnomecanvas

gnome-base/libgnome

gnome-base/libbonoboui

gnome-base/gnome-keyring

gnome-base/libgnomeui

dev-perl/XML-NamespaceSupport

dev-perl/XML-SAX

dev-perl/XML-Simple

x11-misc/icon-naming-utils

x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme

app-text/gnome-doc-utils

gnome-base/gnome-desktop

gnome-base/gnome-menus

gnome-base/eel

dev-libs/libcroco

gnome-base/librsvg

gnome-base/nautilus

media-video/totem

gnome-extra/gtkhtml

media-libs/gstreamer

media-libs/gst-plugins

media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac

media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa

media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad

x11-wm/metacity

gnome-extra/evolution-data-server

media-libs/gstreamer

media-libs/gst-plugins-base

media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa

media-plugins/gst-plugins-xvideo

media-plugins/gst-plugins-x

x11-libs/libxklavier

gnome-base/control-center

gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner

x11-libs/libwnck

gnome-base/gnome-panel

x11-libs/gtksourceview

gnome-base/libgtop

media-plugins/gst-plugins-gconf

media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad

media-libs/gst-plugins-good

media-plugins/gst-plugins-ogg

media-plugins/gst-plugins-vorbis

gnome-extra/gnome-media

dev-python/gnome-python-desktop

app-editors/gedit

net-misc/vino

gnome-extra/libgda

app-text/gtkspell

dev-python/gnome-python-extras

gnome-extra/deskbar-applet

app-text/poppler-bindings

app-text/evince

x11-themes/gtk-engines

media-plugins/gst-plugins-gnomevfs

media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac

media-plugins/gst-plugins-cdparanoia

media-sound/sound-juicer

www-client/epiphany

gnome-extra/gnome2-user-docs

x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds

gnome-extra/yelp

x11-libs/vte

x11-terms/gnome-terminal

gnome-extra/evolution-webcal

gnome-extra/bug-buddy

gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor

gnome-extra/fast-user-switch-applet

gnome-extra/gucharmap

gnome-base/gnome-applets

gnome-extra/gnome-utils

x11-themes/gnome-themes

gnome-extra/zenity

app-admin/gnome-system-tools

gnome-base/gnome-mount

gnome-base/gnome-volume-manager

gnome-base/gnome-session

gnome-extra/gconf-editor

net-analyzer/gnome-nettool

gnome-base/gnome-common

mail-client/evolution

gnome-base/gdm

dev-util/gob

gnome-extra/gnome-games

gnome-extra/gnome-keyring-manager

gnome-extra/gcalctool

media-gfx/eog

app-arch/file-roller

gnome-base/gnome

```

man mano che ricompilavo mi sputava fuori quell'errori, me lo avrà dato su 7 8 pkg differenti, anche non coinvolti direttamente in gnome.

sempre man mano che ricompilavo mi accorgevo che non solo il pkg che era in compilazione dava quell'errore, ma anche, a turno, gconf gedit nautilus e altri, che erano installati ma non si avviavano più. poi piano piano, facendo come ti ho già indicato, sono riuscito a risolvere.

l'unica cosa che ti posso ancora consigliare è:

- se non usi evolution lascialo per ultimo, ricompila tutto il resto e assicurati che tutto funzioni

- ripostami l'errore, ma aggiungendo 5 righe sopra.

sono quasi certo che la seconda porterà a poco/nulla, però è sempre un tentativo.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## dmorab

scoperto l'arcano!

stavo facendo un riemerging di evolution, percui le librerie risultavano essere già presenti in /usr/lib/ dall'installazione precedente.

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Remove_Gnome non aveva cancellato tutti i pacchetti correlati all'installazione di gnome.

ho fatto

emerge -C evolution

emerge -uDN evolution

e l'installazione è andata a buon fine. Ho dovuto procedere con la stessa procedura per i pacchetti gedit, totem, epiphany, nautilus.

Adesso ho un'installazione di gnome funzionante da perfezionare. Ci saranno ulteriori pacchetti da sistemare step by step; magari faccio riferimento alla lista postata da ^Stefano^ come linea guida

grazie a tutti!

----------

## ^Stefano^

 *dmorab wrote:*   

> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Remove_Gnome non aveva cancellato tutti i pacchetti correlati all'installazione di gnome.
> 
> 

 

per questo io ti consiglio, quando fai un aggiornamento/installazione consistente, di dare sempre

```
emerge -a $pkg > /home/$user/$nome_file
```

in questo modo in $nome_file ti ritrovi la lista di tutto quello che andrà installato/aggiornato.

La sua comodità è oltremodo visibile quando devi fare una rimozione di massa

```
emerge -Ca `cat $nome_file`
```

----------

## randomaze

 *^Stefano^ wrote:*   

> Purtroppo, lavish, mi sa che dmorab abbia ragione

 

mi sa che ti sei confuso, lavish é l'elfo veneziano io sono il nano sardo  :Razz: 

Vedendo come ha risolto direi due cose: si é ingegnato bene e inoltre aveva ragione... peraltro c'é anche un bug aperto in proposito ma la soluzione di dmorab é probabilmente piú agevole e comprensibile.

dmorab, potresti postare la tua soluzione nel bug che ho linkato, magari invitando a fare un quickpkg di evolution prima di disinstallarlo?

----------

## lavish

 :Shocked:   chi mi ha evocato?  :Razz: 

Giuro che stavolta non c'entro niente   :Laughing: 

----------

## ^Stefano^

 *^Stefano^ wrote:*   

> rimuovilo, cancella tutti i suoi file in /usr/portage/ e in /usr/portage/distfiles e poi riprova.

 

Era già stato detto in precedenza di rimuovere evolution e successivamente reinstallarlo. 

Avremo evitato un po di post inutili   :Wink: 

----------

